# [ACPI/lid]Eteindre l'écran quand on ferme le ...(RESOLU)

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai remarqué que sur mon laptop, l'event ACPI "lid" n'est pas pris en compte.

Que ce soit en console ou sous X, pas de réaction (pour le test, j'ai assigné "lid" à un bip dans le script de ACPI et ça beepe). 

Est-ce normal ?

Infos : j'ai une Ati Radeon Mobility 9000 sur un Dell Latitude D600 

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option                  "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option          "DRI"     "true"

   Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option "BIOSHotkeys" "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## kopp

D'après /etc/acpi/default.sh

```
                        # if your laptop doesnt turn on/off the display via hardware

                        # switch and instead just generates an acpi event, you can force

                        # X to turn off the display via dpms.  note you will have to run

                        # 'xhost +local:0' so root can access the X DISPLAY.

                        #lid)

                        #       xset dpms force off

                        #       ;;

```

Sinon y a une histoire avec les vbetools... c'est pas rare avec les Dell ce genre de problème. Regarde sur les wiki. Moi ça marche maintenant sans rien... p'tet grace à Gnome vu que j'ai configuré un truc du genre quelque part...

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm, j'ai pas activé DPMS dans xorg.conf, c'est peut-être cela...

----------

## kopp

Peut-être... sinon regarde du côté de vbetools...

J'avais un script lid.sh qui était appelé quand il y avait une action sur le lid :

```
#!/bin/sh

lidstate=`cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state | gawk '{print $2}'`;

case $lidstate in

        open)

                vbetool dpms on;

                ;;

        closed)

                vbetool dpms off;

                ;;

esac

```

(le code vient p'tet de geekounet, je ne sais plus

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> (le code vient p'tet de geekounet, je ne sais plus

 

Je te l'avais passé, mais ce n'est pas de moi  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, je regarderai ce soir  :Smile: 

Merci en tous cas pour les conseils  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, ça marche avec vbetool  :Very Happy: 

Mais j'ai modifié /etc/acpi/default.sh...

EDIT: fait proprement grace au wiki (tiens, l'accent circonflexe ne se compose plus ?)

----------

## kopp

Tu utilises compose pour l'accent circonflexe toi ? moi j'appuie sur la touche pi la lettre  :Wink: 

Sinon, cool pour ton problème... merci dell ...

----------

## xaviermiller

non, j'appuie sur l'accent circonflexe, puis la lettre.

Mais ça ne marche plus sur mon desktop (que j'ai plus touché depuis un moment, étant plut^ot sur un laptop)

Edit: la patââte que je suis : "option nodeadkeys" activée...

----------

## Mickael

Gnome vient tout juste de mettre un popup, me disant, que l'option de mise en veille lors du rabattement de l'écran était pour l'instant inhibée car certain portable pouvait surchauffer!  :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oh, la belle jambe que cela me fait : j'ai XFCE   :Razz: 

----------

